# I know why SIPS Legato dosent work in 4.1 - hope it helps



## Tobie (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok many people including myself are having a problem with SIPS legato. I have managed to find out the problem - but dont know how to fix it!!!

IN DFD mode, legato will not work if the sample start is not at the very begining of the sample. I use EWQL Orchestra - some patches were working others would'nt and I noticed that the notes that would not work are the ones where the sample start is not at the begining. Go to òç%   Ú‚ç%   Ú‚ç%   Ú‚ç%   Ú‚ç%   Ú‚ç%   Ú‚ç%   Ú‚ç%   Ú‚ç%   Ú‚ç%   Ú‚ç%   Ú‚ç%   Ú‚ç%   Ú‚ç%   Ú‚ ç%   Ú‚!ç%   Ú‚"ç%   Ú‚#ç%   Ú‚$ç%   Ú‚%ç%   Ú‚&ç%   Ú‚'ç'   ÚƒBç'   ÚƒCç'   ÚƒDç'   ÚƒEç'   ÚƒFç'   ÚƒGç'   ÚƒHç'   ÚƒIç'   ÚƒJç'   ÚƒKç(   ÚƒLç(   ÚƒMç(


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 1, 2010)

Big Bob, in K4.1 sample start CAN be offset in DFD mode! At least that's what I think Nils (or somebody else) mentioned!

This brings some problems when there's silence at the beginning of the sample - we surely want to eliminate that, don't we? Well, since now we CAN offset a sample in DFD mode, perhaps now you know how to adjust SIPS for K4.1!


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 1, 2010)

That's right. If you set a sample start mod value to all zones it's possible to use play_note with a sample start offset in 4.1!


----------



## Tobie (Jul 7, 2010)

First of all let me say again as I said in my original post - I know nothing about scripting!!!! So please be gentle.

After further investigations it seems that if you turn down the Leg Ofst nob in legato mode it also sort of fixes the problem (dosent sound the same though) - (dont have to manually change sample starts or go into sampler mode instead of DFD)

So to my simple brain it looks like the Leg Ofset nob is trying to change the sample start point - but if the sample start point is different "inside the samples" (i.e. the wave editor page) it goes wrong (only when streaming, in memory its fine).

So can a line be added just to tell the script to change the ofset time by reading from the samples start time forward?? By changing the nob is it trying to read from before the actually sample starts because of the ofset in the samples??


My brain hurts


T


----------



## rJames (Sep 12, 2010)

I've posted this in another thread but I'd like to leave the observation in this one as well.

SIPS seems to work (for me) in K4 IF there is only one group for the body of the note. (I think that even the release tail works in this case.)

But if a patch has more than one sample group; i.e. if has a group for vel 1-75 and another for vel 75-127 OR if it has cc1 mod operation on multiple streams as in a pp, mf and fff layer that are volume controlled by cc1.


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 12, 2010)

rJames @ Mon Sep 13 said:


> But if a patch has more than one sample group; i.e. if has a group for vel 1-75 and another for vel 75-127 OR if it has cc1 mod operation on multiple streams as in a pp, mf and fff layer that are volume controlled by cc1.



This sentence no verb.

:mrgreen: (o)


----------



## rJames (Sep 13, 2010)

Busted. (there's your verb)


----------

